# Any meetup groups in NY?



## BLieve (Jan 4, 2009)

Anyone know of or interested in putting together a meetup to discuss printing techniques, marketing, sales strategies? A forum is great but there's nothing better than a live discussion.


----------



## ILLUSTRISCC (Feb 9, 2012)

Could possibly be into that, what did you have in mind?


----------

